# Launch control enabling



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all
Is it possible to code on 2013 LCI F07 2.0d the launch control?
The car already have the sailing mode.
I would like to have launch control as 3.0d has.
Thanks!


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Could be the same like F10
EGS/3000 Applikation/LC active

CU Oliver


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could be the same like F10
> EGS/3000 Applikation/LC active
> ...


any detail? link or something, thx


----------



## ek1978 (May 25, 2012)

EGS/3000 Applikation/LC active is the details


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

ek1978 said:


> EGS/3000 Applikation/LC active is the details


 hah
is that work actually?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Try it. On a F31 it was the solution to activate the LC, also on a 535d F10. Both with 50.2. 

CU Oliver


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

*Launch Control*



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Try it. On a F31 it was the solution to activate the LC, also on a 535d F10. Both with 50.2.
> 
> CU Oliver


Hi,

I have 320d and on egs/3000 Applikation, 02 there are only UNBELEGT,Segeln,MSA,Sportschalter_alt,NIC_alt,Sportschalter,Allrad,Vmax,MAB Variante,Stop/Go,UNBELEGT but there is no LC. Could it be somewhere different.

Thanks.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

resaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 320d and on egs/3000 Applikation, 02 there are only UNBELEGT,Segeln,MSA,Sportschalter_alt,NIC_alt,Sportschalter,Allrad,Vmax,MAB Variante,Stop/Go,UNBELEGT but there is no LC. Could it be somewhere different.
> 
> Thanks.


Can someone explain how the Launch Control works? In whic model year were you able to activate the feature. On my 2011 F10 550i, there is no EGS ECU.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You have to have the sport automatic gear and as I know 50.x at minimum. 

CU Oliver


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

ek1978 said:


> EGS/3000 Applikation/LC active is the details


interesting, do you know how to engage LC? do I need any button?

just found the methods to engage....


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

I coded the car, but it doesn't work either... The car doesn't have sport+ option. Can the failure be affected by this missing?


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

podon said:


> I coded the car, but it doesn't work either... The car doesn't have sport+ option. Can the failure be affected by this missing?


I think this function only works on cars have 2TB or Sport Gearbox option only.


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

my car has the sport program for the gearbox, but no paddles. Is it Sport Gearbox?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

No. Only with paddles you have it. 

I've here the German version to switch on the LC. I can translate it later on. 

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hell!

Here is the German version.

CU Oliver


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

I can do something in coding to activate it anyway? Can I put 2TB in the option and recode the ecu? Or I will brick it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

podon said:


> I can do something in coding to activate it anyway? Can I put 2TB in the option and recode the ecu? Or I will brick it?


Bricking comes from flashing ECU's, not coding them.

It was written above that LC requires N63 motor (.50) to work though but your 640i has N55 motor.


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

No, im talking about a F07 2.0d LCI I have now since my F13 4.0d in broken... I would like to code the LC on the car. I have the gearbox without paddles, but with Sport mode and manual changing. Do you have any suggestiones? FA Code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

podon said:


> No, im talking about a F07 2.0d LCI I have now since my F13 4.0d in broken... I would like to code the LC on the car. I have the gearbox without paddles, but with Sport mode and manual changing. Do you have any suggestiones? FA Code?


Sorry, but I don't. I have not looked into LC at all.


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

what happen if I VO code 2TB on my car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

podon said:


> what happen if I VO code 2TB on my car?


I can't say for sure. You can try it though, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok. I'll try. Wich is the code for standard gearbox?


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

fter changed the VO, I don't have to write it ro the car, right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

podon said:


> fter changed the VO, I don't have to write it ro the car, right?


No, you can just make it, load it in Coding module, and code with it, without ever writing it to the car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

podon said:


> ok. I'll try. Wich is the code for standard gearbox?


205.


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

Whay do you mean load in coding module?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

podon said:


> Whay do you mean load in coding module?


Hit the Load button in the normal coding module and load it to code with it.


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could be the same like F10
> EGS/3000 Applikation/LC active
> ...


I FDL coded EGS, it doesn't work however. I have looked into ICM and KOMBI, however, can't find similar function entries.

what's your walk through? ^_^


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

It depends also on the i-level you have. Which one is yours?

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Translated from italian instructions:

For all the range 1 Series, 3 Series and 6 Series (from July 2013) it will be possible to have in combination with the 8-speed automatic transmission, the new Launch Control system, which in the past has been the preserve only of the variants Motorsport.
To use this function, the driver must activate the DTC mode (via the DSC button), place the gear lever in S, lift your foot off the brake and simultaneously presses the accelerator pedal all the way. The growth speed of the system of locks only when the driver lifts his foot off the gas slightly which will make a flying start without skidding the tires.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I've coded the LC on a F10 535d (03/13) this day. The car has now the 50.2 and it was possible to code. With the old 49.3 there was no way.

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've coded the LC on a F10 535d (03/13) this day. The car has now the 50.2 and it was possible to code. With the old 49.3 there was no way.
> 
> CU Oliver


Did you need to flash EGS before with newest firmware or did you simply code the EGS using latest CAF file?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Flashing of the car was done from the dealer (due to some problems with the brakes), I coded the EGS using the latest CAF.

CU Oliver


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for starting this thread, I was trying to activate this on a 2013 650 Gran Coupe. There were 2 Launch Control Values that I found, one in the EGS module and one in DSC module. Coding didn't work so I believed it MIGHT be a limitation due to the software loaded onto the car. I'll check the car tomorrow and provide more specifics.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

As posted I coded it yesterday on a F11 535d. The guy tried it several times but the flag wasn't show. I can remember me that I need at minimum 20 tries to avtivate the LC on my M5 (I pressed the brake to hard - it's different to the LC on a normal F10/F11). 

Now we have two options:
1. It can be coded but it will not work
2. It can be coded and it will work but it's not easy to activate it

CU Oliver


----------



## gareth3685 (May 31, 2012)

Aren't there different gearboxes on the new cars that have LC? I believe this is the case for the M135i, cars after 7/13 have Launch Control AND a different part number for the 8sp transmission.


----------



## djvolume (Jun 9, 2013)

TRIPLE_O said:


> Thank you for starting this thread, I was trying to activate this on a 2013 650 Gran Coupe. There were 2 Launch Control Values that I found, one in the EGS module and one in DSC module. Coding didn't work so I believed it MIGHT be a limitation due to the software loaded onto the car. I'll check the car tomorrow and provide more specifics.


Tmrw we try again

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's the data from the 650:

I Level is F010-13-03-505 so 49.4

The values changed are as follows:

DSC2/3000 Allgemein/Funktion_LaunchControl_aktiv
change to aktiv

EGS/3000 Application/LC
change to aktiv

The Integration Level is too old but something to test on a car that has 50.2


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

If you have a iPhone and recently flashed your 2013 to 50.2, can you check something for me?

*Push and "hold down"" the voice command button and see if Siri answers??
*
Many thanks!


----------



## zekahh (Sep 6, 2013)

TRIPLE_O said:


> Here's the data from the 650:
> 
> I Level is F010-13-03-505 so 49.4
> 
> ...


any news?


----------



## rosswell (Oct 1, 2013)

I will test it immediatelly after getting the latest software on saturday.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello

@Travel4Surf: i have a X3 F25 from 05.2013 and now update to 50.4. After that, the voice command to siri dont work. I have code the HU_NBT with change Zeitkriterium in the VO from 04.13 to 08.13, after that, the voice command hold function is working.

Chris


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

How did you enter 0813 for the production date? I can only enter 0713 or 0714, as I get an error.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Travel4Surf said:


> How did you enter 0813 for the production date? I can only enter 0713 or 0714, as I get an error.


The build dates that can be used in VO are specific, and vary by chassis. What chassis are you changing the date on?


----------



## zekahh (Sep 6, 2013)

TRIPLE_O said:


> Here's the data from the 650:
> DSC2/3000 Allgemein/Funktion_LaunchControl_aktiv
> change to aktiv


my cars doesnt have that point... just got the latest ilevel 506... 
anyone know how do get that setting?


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

zekahh said:


> my cars doesnt have that point... just got the latest ilevel 506...
> anyone know how do get that setting?


For F20/F30 it's enough to have I-Step level 2.50.2 and higher and to code one parameter 
EGS/3000 Application/LC>aktiv to working LC.


----------



## zekahh (Sep 6, 2013)

avgor said:


> For F20/F30 it's enough to have I-Step level 2.50.2 and higher and to code one parameter
> EGS/3000 Application/LC>aktiv to working LC.


theres another parameter to set in kombi menu...
but it doenst work! so i think there have to be another parameter to set!!


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

avgor said:


> For F20/F30 it's enough to have I-Step level 2.50.2 and higher and to code one parameter
> EGS/3000 Application/LC>aktiv to working LC.


does it work on F20 actually? I need the answer, thank you
Just one parameter to be changed?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## zekahh (Sep 6, 2013)

tankren said:


> does it work on F20 actually? I need the answer, thank you
> Just one parameter to be changed?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


in my opinion: it doenst work with just that one / two settings! on some 08/13 cars it worked... but not on the cars 07/13 and before... so there HAVE TO BE another setting...


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

tankren said:


> does it work on F20 actually? I need the answer, thank you
> Just one parameter to be changed?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I am not sure about F20, but a few F30 in Russia was coded at last week and LC working perfectly.


----------



## podon (Dec 14, 2012)

Tried everything on a 20d F07, but no way...
any other suggestion?


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

podon said:


> Tried everything on a 20d F07, but no way...
> any other suggestion?


Do you have a sportgearbox coded?
What I-Step do you have?
Did you turn on DTC or Sport+ before trying LC?
Did you push accelerator to kickdown


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

zekahh said:


> any news?





zekahh said:


> my cars doesnt have that point... just got the latest ilevel 506...
> anyone know how do get that setting?


I tried again on a 2011 Active Hybrid 7 (8 Speed Tranny) that was just updated with the latest software. This vehicle did not have the 'LC' option in the DSC module, only in the EGS module. Maybe there are some additional parameters (aside from the ones I listed earlier) that the Non US models have from factory?


----------



## Kobebrain (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi
I've a F31 316d Sport Line build date 12/2013. I already have sport, and sport +. So i already have the SAT and lunch control?
If not what i've to code?
Thanks


----------



## drstein (Jul 23, 2013)

lunch control....I need that !!


----------



## andremarinho (May 20, 2016)

Hi! 
I'm taking my first steps at coding my f07 535d pre lci. I'm learning a lot from this forum but still have some questions.

Is it posible to add the 2TB to my car? It has the adaptive drive, intergral active steering, dynamic damper control and dynamic drive.

Would it be possible to fit a steering wheel with paddles? And after that i have to code through FA or just change in CAFD?

Can i brick the ecu if i code something wrong or something without the proper hardware in the car?

Thanks!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

You can retrofit steering wheel with paddles, than code by hand with changing cafd or code by FA...


Thorsten


----------



## andremarinho (May 20, 2016)

What about the vibrating capability for lane chance warning, is it specific from some wheels or an apart module for any wheel? I didn't find anything written about it....

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## deusexe (Aug 29, 2017)

Sport + is activated (205 changed to 2TB) 
Why I do not have the LC option in the EGS module?









E-SYS 3.27.1 + PSdZData Lite v 62.3


----------

